# Grizzly G0602 metal lathe (new in crate) - $2,000 (atherton, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 9, 2021)

Grizzly G0602 metal lathe (new in crate) - tools - by owner - sale
					

Our makerspace bought this tool but later realized that it doesn't fit with our current tool offerings.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

